# macbook as an alarm clock



## elmo7 (Apr 6, 2006)

hi guys

i know that you can set an ipod to start up and play a playlist at a set time with the alarm clock thing but i am looking to see if i can do this with my macbook 

as my macbook is always on or just about all ways downloading or rendering or something as i sleep it would be good to do the same thing as my ipod alarm (wake up to a play list) with out have to remeber to plug my ipod in and turn my speakers on and stuff.


thanks
Proxy


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

You could set your Mac to turn itself on at a certain time (Energy Saver\Schedule\Start up or wake time, etc.), and have a script or something placed in the startup items folder that does what you wish. 

Or you could just go to Target and pay $9.99 for an alarm clock.


----------

